# Ring Clip



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

hey  
Do you maybe know where i can buy a nice looking ring number clip?

taa


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Have you asked your breed club shop? We get nice breed ones from the breed clubs


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Depending on which show you are going to you would probably pick one up there


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Golden Retriever Bone China Ring Clip from Canine Therapy Centre


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a few plain cheapy ones, and a nice one from the breed club stall at crufts with a wee chinese cresteds head on it - thought it looked like one of ours  Look about at the shows, some of the stalls at shows will have a selection of breed ones.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Golden Retriever Bone China Ring Clip from Canine Therapy Centre


I've got one like that with poodles and it's crap! Number is always falling out. So I have to wear one of the cheap ones and put that over it because I do like it.

Hopefully getting one like this at Crufts Poodle (Puppy Cut) Ring Clip - remedy from K9 Centre


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Depending on which show you are going to you would probably pick one up there


They are getting surprisingly few and far between now to get at shows  I always used to pick mine up at Open shows and you were spoilt for choice at CH shows - it doesn't seem to be the case any more - when I put mine through the washing machine  I really struggled to find another nice one 

As others have said - our breed club does a nice one


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought mine from a dog show!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Nessie162 said:


> hey
> Do you maybe know where i can buy a nice looking ring number clip?
> 
> Something like this:
> ...


And heck they are dear! think I paid around a fiver for mine - and it were quite posh!


----------

